# Koi "liegt"ruhig in Ufernähe



## raptortoedl (7. Aug. 2009)

Hallo und guten morgen aus Österreich!!

Bräuchte mal nen Expertentipp für meinen Koi Shorty :beeten !!

Ich beobachte schon seit einigen Tagen dass mein grösserer Koi immer am Morgen so bis um ca. halb zehn die Ufernähe aufsucht und dort ganz ruhig - ich sag mal "liegt".
Er bewegt sich zwar immerwieder hin und her bzw. rauf und runter , hat aber mit schwimmen nix zu tun.
es sind auch 2 weitere kleinere Kois bei ihm allerdings denk ich dass das nix mit laichen zu tun hat denn da werden die Weibchen eher bedrängt soviel ich gelesen und gesehen hab.
Weiters kann ich leider auch nicht sagen wer oder was Weibchen oder Männchen ist !
Wer kann mir in diesem fall weiterhelfen??
Danke schonmal im voraus!!


----------



## Dodi (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi "liegt"ruhig in Ufernähe*

Hallo,
ein Name wäre übrigens nett!

Wenn der Koi die Flossen nicht angelegt hat (nennt man auch Flossenklemmen) und ansonsten sich normal benimmt, sich nicht scheuert, springt, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.

Auch Koi haben ihre Ruhephasen, wo sie dösen. Meine stehen oft ganz ruhig am Teichrand und sonnen sich.

Also erstmal abwarten und weiter beobachten.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi "liegt"ruhig in Ufernähe*

Hallo,
um einen Abstrich kommst du nicht drum herum. Also einen Fischdoc aufsuchen und Abstrich machen lassen.
Alles andere ist Kaffeesatzleserei

Edit: Nachdem die von Dodi geschriebenen Merkmale zutreffen sollten


----------



## rainthanner (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi "liegt"ruhig in Ufernähe*

Hallo, 

Ursachen gibt es hierfür ausreichend und wir werden dies von hier aus nicht klären können. 

Top-Möglichkeit:
Evtl geht diesem Fisch in den Morgenstunden der Sauerstoff aus. 

Möglichkeit Nr 2:
Wenn die Wasserwerte inkl. Sauerstoff o.k. sind, könnten auch __ Parasiten ein derartiges Verhalten verursachen. Kannst du abends auffälliges Scheuern oder springen beobachten? 

Möglichkeit Nr 3: 
Ein Einzellproblem. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## raptortoedl (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi "liegt"ruhig in Ufernähe*

Danke für eure Meinung ---  und sorry Stephan -- ist der Name !!

Werd erstmal weiter beobachten , ist nur eigenartig dieses verhalten da sein lieblingsplatz eigentlich in der mitte des teiches ist - unter den Gräsern.
Ansonsten benimmt er sich nicht weiter auffällig , futtert auch ausgiebig .
Naja , wie gesagt , werd wohl erstmal schaun was er weiterhin macht .
und wie ist das mit männchen und weibchen -- wie kann ich das feststellen -- 
oder sollte ich da besser zu meinen Fischdealer gehn ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi "liegt"ruhig in Ufernähe*

Mach doch mal ein Foto von Shorty, vielleicht kann man ja was erkennen


----------



## raptortoedl (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi "liegt"ruhig in Ufernähe*

diese Bilder stammen aus meiner Sammlung und sind nicht von heute , leider sind die Fische heute etwas Kamara scheu

Der weisse ist Shorty , der andere Kuno


----------



## raptortoedl (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi "liegt"ruhig in Ufernähe*

Moin Moin ihr da draussen !!

Hab heute nacht mal meine Umwälzpumpe mit Luftsprudleraufsatz laufen lassen und siehe da , meine Kois haben keinen Bock mehr in Ufernähe rumzulummern
Liegt wohl tatsächlich am sauerstoffmangel der sich über nacht einstellt da ich ja eine natürliche vergrünung gegen klarsichtwasser vorziehe könnte es sein dass zuviele Schwebealgen im wasser sind.
Werde wohl nochmal meine Pumpe mit 2 Filtern und UVC-Gerät zusammenhängen dann denke ich dass sich das Problem wieder erübrigt.
Schönen Dank noch für eure Hilfe
L.G---    Stephan


----------

